# FTP  File Permissions



## Paradoxium2004 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to change the File Permissions for FTP access for my account. It's a user account, and I would like to create an account so I can edit Files via FTP. I've read the handbook, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for.

Can someone point me in the right direction ?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

chmod(1) and chown(8) are your friends.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2010)

Note that your FTP server may have restrictions on the ability to change permissions using an FTP client. E.g. ProFTPD has SITE_CHMOD restrictions in its configuration. Other FTP servers probably have something like it.


----------



## Paradoxium2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

I found out what the problem was - I forgot to install ProFTPD. Live and learn, I guess. Thanks for the help.


----------

